# LED Polarity



## bamabill (Jun 5, 2015)

I bought a sea choice led stern light. Which would be positive, the black lead or the gray lead? Or does it matter?


----------



## Y_J (Jun 6, 2015)

If it's a pole light, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2015)

It does matter b/c it is LED - black should be negative (but if you get it wrong it will not hurt the light - just switch it) test it 1st before you do you permanent install


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Black is negative, and gray is positive. But most 12V lights, whether incandescent or LED, aren't affected by polarity.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2015)

Led lights are affected by polarity and will only work if connected currectly


----------



## DaleH (Jun 6, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Led lights are affected by polarity and will only work if connected currectly


Exactly, the 'D' in LED is diode, from *L*ight *E*mitting *D*iode, and a diode is a 1-way directional current device.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 6, 2015)

thanks guys, you saved me a lot of research.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 6, 2015)

well, it works the same either way


----------



## DaleH (Jun 8, 2015)

bamabill said:


> well, it works the same either way


I'm guessing, like you found out, that some of the newer ones have a circuity built into them to allow either connection scheme. 

But I do know that on earlier ones, or say just the bulb itself, had to be hooked up right or you'd fry the device. I didn't want to steer you wrong ...


----------



## Skiffing (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah.

They're bipolar - just like my ex.

Never use them - they're trouble from day one.

ETA - 

Nevermind. There must be too many bipolar relationships here for the above to be humorous.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 9, 2015)

Dale, that was my guess too. I talked to my stepson who's an EE. He said checking with a meter in diode mode, one direction should give .7V and OL the other direction. But that would be just for the LED alone I presume because I got crazy numbers both directions. I'm just checking the leads coming out of the mounting socket that the pole lite goes into. So I was trying to get a reading thru all that circuitry.


----------

